# lone wolf and cub sig



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

made this today


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

looks nice N1 if you wanna step up in competiton take a look here 

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/70422-lyoto-machida-sig-request.html

I would love to see youre work too


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ive done 2 many machida sigs lately lol. ill take a break from that


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

N1™ said:


> ive done 2 many machida sigs lately lol. ill take a break from that


oh so you fear the tough competiton :boo01: I don't blame you^^

take a look at the thread again N1 I posted some lovely pictures from Lyoto were he works out in his gym in Belem.

Come on I would Love to see youre work as well please N1 please ray02:


----------

